# Thought I'd seen it all



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The idiots from PETA are at it again. How low can a persons IQ go ? LMAO
http://articles.chic...e-memorial-idot


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh geez, You know this is the kind of crap that makes me wanna move out of Illinois. I actually happened to know a few of the firefighters that were on this scene and while they said it was gruesome sights sure but no lives were lost here. I mean if this is true every cat, dog, deer, cows, moose, possum and raccoon will end up with a memorial roadside. WTH?????


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

The best part is they've become the laughing stock of the world with their outrageous crap. About the only sheeple that listen to them is celebrities and who gives a crap about them ? Not I....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Let peta pay for them, that'll put their money to use...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ben, was thinking the same thing. Would help the economy greatly. Those a#[email protected]#$%^ could stand on the side of the road and count carcasses and pay for each sign to be put up !! LOL Great idea Don. How do we start the petition ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just send them a email...If they really cared about animals money should not be an issue.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Really, maybe one of those super rich and stupid celebrities will give them the money ! I figured this article would be good for a laugh. It was.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

you know, me being a cowboy/ranch hand for a living, have often wondered how many of peta and such organizations the members wear leather shoes or some form of leather. how many eat beef, chicken, pork, seafood, and how they think all the driving to protests with all the poulitants they put in the air affect the animals. if they were really concerned they would give up anything that had anything to do with animals. hell they would not even work with or around ppl that used any form of animal. just live under some branches in the forest somewhere and eat grass


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They used to show up where we used to rope and try to stir stuff up. Ya know how well that went don't ya....LMAO


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i have had ppl ask me if handleing cattle and riddin horses is cruel till they see what a pissed off cow can do to them. sometimes with out provacation. but those *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* belading heard tree huggers do more dammage to the animals than the ppl that work with them every day


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yep, and they think we shouldn't own them. Those morons don't know turning them loose will only harm them eventually. We know to respect a 1,000lb. animal, many folks don't. I've seen lots of bit fingers and busted toes cause people want to love on 'em. HAHA


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i saw one guy and gal back home tried to sneak into a pasture to pet ...of all things... a Holstein bull. bet you can guess how that went. didint know two tree huggers could move so fast of say so many bad words twards a animal of God...lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

HAHAHAHA. I love how people think that cows want to be petted. NOT. They would just rather we never touched them or looked at 'em. I think I would too if I knew what was coming ! LOL Horses either love or hate people, nothing in between. I've seen a lady who lost most of her bicep to a stallion bite. 500 lbs. of force applied when they bite. HMMMMM maybe PETA needs an office pet ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

oneshotcowboy said:


> you know, me being a cowboy/ranch hand for a living, have often wondered how many of peta and such organizations the members wear leather shoes or some form of leather. how many eat beef, chicken, pork, seafood, and how they think all the driving to protests with all the poulitants they put in the air affect the animals. if they were really concerned they would give up anything that had anything to do with animals. hell they would not even work with or around ppl that used any form of animal. just live under some branches in the forest somewhere and eat grass


Grass has feelings too ya know !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That'll be the next ones they go after. The vegetable farmers.....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Man those people are so far off their rockers it's not even funny!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

y'all ever listen to baxer black????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

And I thought I'd seen or heard just about everything.


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

baxter black is the man.i usually catch him on the us farm report.we have a small 320 acre polled hereford farm here in virginia.we have a lot of people walk and ride through here all the time so people get comfortable with the cattle,a little too comfortable.when calves start hitting the ground those people who use to walk the feilds tend to stay on there side of the fence for a while.just goes to show you people who don't work with animals everyday sometimes get a false sense of security and forget that these are still animals and can be unpredictalbe.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Baxter Black has some great stories ! Especially when he has one about city slickers. Used to read his article all the time in Western Horseman.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Just wait you just might see that *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* memorial go up. Nothing would surprise me in this state. Them people are just weird either that or they just have lost touch with reality.


----------

